# Romance Ideas needed....



## wannabewife (Nov 17, 2009)

I want to romance my parnter (something that hasnt been done in a while) and need some ideas.

We have kids both work long hours but I know I can fit it in! 

I dont want the normal light candles and lingerie. I want something different as we really need it to help put us in the right direction. Any ideas?

Wanna be 
(i am female btw)


----------



## mae (Aug 17, 2009)

Some things I've done or thought about doing for my husband are:
1. Arrange a boys night out for him. This may not seem like romancing but for guys it is. Call his best friend and have him arrange a poker night or something. Try to do something that won't go too late, that way you can also arrange a babysitter and when he gets home he will be in a good mood and you can go ahead and give him a massage and go from there.
2. Text him sexy messages throughout the day and arrange a babysitter for the night. Make a simple but nice dinner (candlelit or not) with a fun desert, like fondue or even just strawberries and whip cream. Eat desert off each other (chocolate or whip cream).
3. Surprise him with a one night vacation at a nice hotel and lounge in the hot tub.

Those are a couple ideas. Hopefully they help. I do think guys are much more difficult than girls and they tend to get into boring routines of just lingerie and sex, so I know it's hard to spice it up. Let us know what you decide and how it goes. I'd be interested in any other ideas myself


----------



## frankt511 (Nov 18, 2009)

Guys are easy...i love the text message idea. Even something simple as whispering something naughty in his ear while hes watching TV or right before dinner is good. Maybe even sending a pic message to his phone during the day!


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

Put something in a big envelope and slide it in his briefcase (or whatever) where he'll find it. Something like lingerie in the briefcase might be hard to explain, but if it's in an envelope labeled to him from you then he can peek inside himself and not worry about anybody else seeing it.


----------



## BearMoose22 (Apr 13, 2012)

Get a hotel room for the night, put on some music to help the mood. Call or text him and tell him the address and room number. Tell him to meet you there because you have a surprise for him.When he arrives meet him at the door in nothing but some nice stripper heels
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

One idea is to recreate a really great date you two had before you got married. A stroll down memory lane can be very romantic, can rekindle all sorts of old passions.

Another idea is to order some food you both really like to go, and the both of you go to a beautiful park that's seldom used for dinner. Bonus points if it has a view of the sunset. Bring blankets if it gets cold, and you have an excuse to snuggle together.


----------



## ohiodude (Jan 25, 2012)

Most romantic thing my wf could do for me would be to tell me she wanted me and would rock my world that night, then reminding me all day long. Guys aren't that romantic (on purpose) but an interest in sex (especially for those of us married for many years) is irresistible.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I think when you want to romance your partner (always a grand idea, btw!) - it needs to be done in a way that speaks to THEM and not necessarily YOU.

What do you think your husband finds stimulating?

What has he responded to in the past?

My husband likes a bit of a chase and a tease on my part. It's not the standard romance that a woman may like (although he does willingly incorporate that in as well because he knows I like it.)

You could set up a nice dinner at home with candlelight and surprise him with a strip-tease afterward. 

You could tease him when you go out to dinner. In the car be flirty and at the restaurant, go into the bathroom, remove your panties, come back out and put them in his pocket, giving him a special look and telling him that you are dessert. 

Tease him throughout the day with texts or if you are home together, be a little more provocative in your apparel and attitude ... unbutton a few more buttons and show a little more skin. Lightly touch him and kiss him and give him "the look".

There are lots of resources to help give you some ideas if you go looking for them ... from ideas on the internet to books like the following:

Amazon.com: Tips to Romance Your Husband (Simply Romantic Tips) (9781572297203): Barbara Rainey: Books

Best wishes.


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

Make the entire night a surprise. Contact the grandparents to watch the kids overnight but don't tell the hubby you're doing this. I like what someone else said when you leave a sexy note in his breifcase. If he doesn't have that kind of job, the while he's driving into work text him to look in his glovebox. Have a sexy note in there for him to read. Then later in the day shoot him a pic of some new and sexy lingerie laid out on the bed with a text saying, what do you think of this?

Make resturant and hotel reservations before hand. Check into the hotel early and dress up the room the way you want it. rose pedals on the bed, wine being chilled while your out. Setting out massage oils....whatever.

Then find a nice resturant, and I'm not talking TGIF or Hooters. I'm talk a nice quiet little Bistro in your area. Look on line, there should be something close in your area. Go get your hair done up and your makeup done and dress in a nice dress or whatever. You know, classy yet sexy. When he's about ready to leave work, text him to meet you at the address of the resturant. NOT the name of the resturant itself. ALWAYS BY TEXT. Don't talk to him, he'll ask you a million questions. when he meets you there take him inside and enjoy a nice quite meal together, flirt with him during dinner. Remind him that you are the luckiest girl on the planet to have him as a husband...ego boost him a lot! Then, you can present him with tickets to his favorite sports team, or concert or whatever. Tell him he can take whoever he wants, but tonight he belongs to you. Then, take him to the hotel and have that lingerie on underneath. Don't jump his bones, seduce him. give him a full body massage, pour him some wine. Feed him some chocolate covered strawberries. Tease him throughout the evening till he gets to the point that if he doesn't have you now! He's gonna rape you! (in a good way!)

Have fun!!


----------



## Westcoastman (Apr 14, 2012)

I always remember when my wife did this a few times when we were dating. I had an old slide projector with a really bright spot light. She did a strip with the light shining on her, and it really looked like she was on a stage. It just seemed so nasty! I bet he would like that. Trust me; he's a guy so forget the candles and bath stuff. Go straight for the nasty.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

I have to agree. The dinner and dancing stuff is what the ladies like. We do that stuff for you. If you want to do something for your guy, do something guys like. Tease him all day. Tell him how lucky he is going to get "tonight." Dress provocatively. Then strip or dance or whatever you think he'd like and then make him the luckiest damn man in the land. Very guy-romantic.


----------

